# Mods or tips for Dyna-Glo Vertical Offset Smoker



## msg051086 (Feb 28, 2021)

Hey guys, got a question. I've recently got into smoking and I have been using my Dyna-Glo Vertical Offset smoker a few times and having lots of trouble keeping the temperature from getting too high to the point my firebox box door has to stay open and sometimes pull out the tray a bit. I have to refuel every every hour and a half and I'm burning through charcoal and wood pretty fast. Anyone have any tips or tricks to help regulate the heat better. Thanks in advance


----------



## Chasdev (Feb 28, 2021)

Firebox door wide open is a good idea if you are burning wood but wide open with charcoal will cause high temps.
In general, less fuel equals lower temps so when burning wood let the one you just placed in the fire to burn down before adding more.
I used to cut oak splits up into "mini-splits" around 6 inches long and 3/4 inches around back when I ran a DynaGlow.
I found that it took constant tinkering with the fire to stay anywhere stable temp wise.
I also used a water pan right above the passage between the firebox and cooker body to try to prevent the right side from getting hotter than the center and left sides.


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 28, 2021)

Welcome to stick burning. You're not going to get the lower temps folks get with pellet or electrics. My offset likes to run 250 to 280 and I'm constantly playing with the firebox door and the vent. Part of the game. Also that 225 thing is highly over-rated.....


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 4, 2021)

Do you have the box style vertical offset or the larger round body offset?


----------

